# Shimano SH-R321 Road Shoes



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

Just picked up a pair of Shimano SH-R321 road shoes, wondering if anyone is riding them andy how you like them. Appreciate your input.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

I have a pair of R320s that are terrific. Most comfortable shoes I've ridden. Waiting for 321s to come in and suspect they'll be even better.


----------



## Klassikbike (Feb 28, 2014)

From the looks I like them very very much. I wished they would have a high end MTB XC shoe with very simmilar design, the Blue from the XC90 is just not for me.


----------

